# Лучше голодай, чем...



## lena55313

Лучше голодай, чем *ешь* что попало.
Для моего уха звучит странно. А можно ли так вообще говорить? А если нельзя, то как объяснить на уровне грамматики иностранцу, почему нельзя. 
Вариант "Лучше голодай, чем *есть* что попало" он знает, а тут столкнулся с непривычной конструкцией и теперь в растерянности. Скорее всего, тут дословный перевод императива нерусским человеком. Но почему все-таки нельзя так сказать... или можно? Какие есть насчет этого правила?


----------



## jbionic2010

Согласуемость в форме глагола должна быть. Во всяком случае для грамотной письменной речи.

"Лучше голода*ТЬ*, чем *есть* что попало"


----------



## Awwal12

lena55313 said:


> Лучше голодай, чем *ешь* что попало.
> Для моего уха звучит странно.


 Аналогично.


jbionic2010 said:


> Согласуемость в форме глагола должна быть. Во всяком случае для грамотной письменной речи.
> 
> "Лучше голода*ТЬ*, чем *есть* что попало"


Нет, не должна.
Ссылка на подборку из корпуса.
Легко заметить, что после отбраковки всех неподходящих результатов (т.е. не содержащих реального императива между "лучше" и "чем") практически единственным вариантом будет "чем + inf.", а "чем + imp." будет отсутствовать вовсе.
Причем это особая конструкция уровня предложения, допускающая и инверсию (~"чем inf., лучше imp."). Назвать её сравнительной в нормальном смысле трудно, т.к. она, по сути, является скорее императивно-прохибитивной (семантически "лучше голодай, чем есть" тождественно "лучше не ешь, а голодай").

Вариант с _двумя инфинитивами_, разумеется, допустим и употребим, но он является отвлеченно-безличным.


----------



## lena55313

to Jbionic2010
Так _голодай_ и _ешь_ тоже согласуются. Оба глагола в повелительном наклонении.
Но, как можно увидеть выше по ссылке, так никто не говорит. 
Остается вопрос, закреплено ли это как-то в правилах.


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> Так _голодай_ и _ешь_ тоже согласуются. Оба глагола в повелительном наклонении.


Не согласуются. Вот несколько более выпуклый пример:
«Лучше умри стоя, чем _живи (?)_ на коленях». Из него видно, что в отличие от неопределённой формы глагола, повелительное наклонение не допускает такой вольности в придаточном предложении.

Напротив, фраза «умри стоя, или живи на коленях», где нет зависимости между равноправными частями, является совершенно правильной.

Ваш пример: «Голодай, или ешь что попало».

Ещё один пример: «Голосуй, или проиграй!». Вариант «голосуй, или проиграешь!» наводит ещё и на такое примерно решение: «Голодай, или будешь есть что попало!»

Примеры нарочно подобраны странные.

Теоретики тут должны сказать слово.


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> Не согласуются.


Глаголы _голодай_ и _ешь_ согласуются в числе (единственное), лице (2-е), наклонении(повелительное), не согласуются в форме - голодай (положительная форма), _чем ешь=не ешь_(отрицательная форма???). Но такие формы легко согласуются между собой: _сиди, не бегай. _
В каких категориях еще могут согласоваться глаголы в повелительном наклонении? Времени у них нет, или есть некая устремленность в будущее. 
Понятно, что "кривой" фраза становится из-за союза _"чем"_. _Лучше чем_ - это сравнение. Может быть, есть какие-то правила запрещающие сравнение императивов. 
Напоминаю, вопрос задал иностранец, для которого не очевидно то, что не доказано правилами. Я уже ответила: "Потому что так не говорят". Но хочется же подвести теоретическую базу.)))


----------



## loviii

"Лучше голодай, чем ешь что попало", - слово "чем" обязывает использовать здесь равноправные члены предложения в обоих его частях, поэтому или везде инфинитивы или повелительные наклонения. Аналогично союзу "и": "Я голодаю и не ем что попало".


----------



## Awwal12

loviii said:


> "Лучше голодай, чем ешь что попало", - слово "чем" обязывает использовать здесь равноправные члены предложения в обоих его частях, поэтому или везде инфинитивы или повелительные наклонения. Аналогично союзу "и": "Я голодаю и не ем что попало".


Расскажите классикам русской литературы, что они, дураки, все как один писали неправильно...


----------



## loviii

Awwal12 said:


> Расскажите классикам русской литературы, что они, дураки, все как один писали неправильно...


Не понимаю, зачем говорить загадками? Вы думаете, так важность придается вашим словам?


----------



## Vovan

lena55313 said:


> Лучше голодай, чем *ешь* что попало.


Лучше, чем есть что попало, голодай!
Лучше, чем ешь что попало, голодай!

Т.е. тут просто порядок слов изменен, отсюда и иллюзия, что "чем" относится к глаголу "голодай".

Еще пример:
Лучше, чем отдавать ему всю сумму сразу, дал бы ему половину.
Лучше, чем отдал бы ему всю сумму сразу, дал бы ему половину.


----------



## Awwal12

loviii said:


> Не понимаю, зачем говорить загадками? Вы думаете, так важность придается вашим словам?


Вы по ссылке ходили?


----------



## loviii

Vovan said:


> Лучше, чем есть что попало, голодай!


Для меня это предложение звучит странно.


Vovan said:


> Лучше, чем отдавать ему всю сумму сразу, дал бы ему половину.


Насколько я понимаю, частица "бы" делает тут сослагательное наклонение, что уже отходит от заданной темы.


Awwal12 said:


> Вы по ссылке ходили?


По какой ссылке? Вы опять делаете загадку)))


----------



## lena55313

loviii said:


> Не понимаю, зачем говорить загадками?


Прошу меня простить за вмешательство, но мне показалось, что уважаемый Awwal12 так отреагировал, потому что выше он написал длинный пост с примерами, аргументируя свою позицию, с которой я полностью согласна. Если бы вы прошли по ссылке, которую он привел, наверное, вы бы не написали, что


loviii said:


> слово "чем" обязывает использовать здесь равноправные члены предложения в обоих его частях, поэтому или везде инфинитивы *или повелительные наклонения.*


поскольку мы как раз и разбираем случай использования с обеих сторон от союза "чем" повелительного наклонения, который считаем, и это подтверждается многочисленными примерами из литературы, (вернее отсутствием таковых) неверным.
Еще раз прошу прощения)))


----------



## lena55313

Vovan said:


> Еще пример:


Перефразировать можно как угодно, здесь понятен смысл того, что хотели сказать. Проблема в другом. Нужно объяснить иностранцу, с доказательствами, что фраза _Лучше голодай, чем *ешь* что попало - _неправильная. Тем более, что этот вариант перевода Омара Хайяма уже широко разошелся по интернету. )))


----------



## Vovan

lena55313 said:


> Нужно объяснить иностранцу, с доказательствами, что фраза _Лучше голодай, чем *ешь* что попало - _неправильная.


Это нельзя объяснить с доказательствами. Можно дать ему диалог и предложить показать его носителям русского языка как родного:
_-- Лучше голодай!
-- Чем что?
-- Чем есть/ешь что попало._​


----------



## loviii

lena55313 said:


> уважаемый Awwal12 ... написал длинный пост с примерами


Мне хотелось посодействовать в помощи в первую очередь "OP" (т.е. вам), а не читать все сообщения в данной ветке. Если бы уважаемый Awwal12 что-то хотел обсудить со мной, он мог бы сослаться на свой конкретный пост, тем самым я бы его заметил


lena55313 said:


> Если бы вы прошли по ссылке


Я сейчас посмотрел этот пост со ссылкой, где автор предлагает перейти по ней, чтобы вместе с ним не только прочитать ее содержимое, но и сделать анализ частоты использования выбранных конструкций. Смысла делать этого я не вижу, потому что он вам свое мнение сказал, вы с ним не спорите, поэтому я-то тут зачем нужен.

Мне кажется для "OP", чем больше мнений, тем лучше, а как относиться к этим мнениям, решает уже он


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Это нельзя объяснить с доказательствами.


Дык. Привычные нам правила вообще не описывают язык, они составляются лишь для нормализации стандарта, т.е. отсекают какие-то реально бытующие варианты как неправильные либо предписывают некие варианты, в живой речи, напротив, не встречающиеся. Дескриптивные грамматики языка - это другое дело, но они, опять же, не в состоянии описать бесконечного числа конструкций, которых в языке НЕТ - они описывают только то, что в нём реально есть (и, как правило, уже независимо от "правильности"). Единственное, к чему тут можно апеллировать - это к тому, как те или иные конструкции оценивают различные носители (как приемлемые, малоприемлемые, неграмматичные). Конструкция "лучше Х, чем Y" с двумя императивами в этом отношении окажется в ряду малоприемлемых.


----------

